# GBAvent



## Sinkhead (Jan 11, 2009)

*Current Vent Status*

Ventrilo is like IRC, but instead of keyboards and typing, it's microphones and speaking! It's a fun way to communicate with other GBAtemp members and it's really easy to join.

All you have to do is download Ventrilo from Ventrilo.com then add a user and the GBAtemp server. It's even easier than setting up IRC! Just check my five-step guide right here.

See Hear you there!


----------



## Law (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds fun, but people would probably just make fun of my voice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe I'll join one day, though.. one day...


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 11, 2009)

We won't make fun of you. I also have a British accent, if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## Law (Jan 11, 2009)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> We won't make fun of you. I also have a British accent, if that's what you're worried about.



Lol I was kidding. In the middle of setting it up now.

Edit: Weird, can't seem to hear anything.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 11, 2009)

I was on Sephi's server yesterday, was a lot of fun, I will definitely join again, even though my accent's a bit wierd :/


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 11, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Sounds fun, but people would probably just make fun of my voice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it can't be any worse than mine.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 11, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh Hadrian, joooooooooooooooooooooin us!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 11, 2009)

Join us Hadrian!


----------



## Noitora (Jan 11, 2009)

My accent is really horrible


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

I refuse to let anyone here hear my Hugh Grant, Oxbridge educated accent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CROATIA!!!!!


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 11, 2009)

This turned out pretty great. Three cheers to real voices!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 11, 2009)

i


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm busy baking pies and cakes and after that I gotta bath the kid and give the Mrs a massage, Tuesday night perhaps.

Would be fun to listen to you all interupt each other.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 11, 2009)

p1ngpong, join!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 11, 2009)

I was there yesterday lol, but I had to leave cause my internet effed up. I'll be back tho!


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2009)

Hm, Maybe it is time to invest in a Microphone for my pc.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, and I sound like TinyT.


----------



## Gore (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a gaming forum. There will always be someone with a higher pitched, nerdier voice.
You never have to worry.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like it's time to locate my mic.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i almost sugested that yesterday


----------



## nin10do (Jan 11, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yhesss commmme too the daaaak side


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG!!! THIS IS THE BEST THING SINCE IRC!! AND IRC WAS AWESOME!!

lulz.


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 11, 2009)

It's tempting, but my mic is broken and all I've got now is my Rock Band mic =/

I have to get a new one soon.


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 11, 2009)

My mic is dead.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

> Hm, Maybe it is time to invest in a Microphone for my pc.



Oh man mic's are cheap as dirt these days! You should definitely get one!

We all want to hear your beautiful singing voice!


----------



## Sephi (Jan 11, 2009)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> My mic is dead.


go get one of those 3 dollar mics from newegg


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey, they got me in there, and nobody made fun of my voice (until after I left anyway.)

Check it out, it's pretty fun.


----------



## miruki (Jan 11, 2009)

Psychoish said:
			
		

> It's tempting, but my mic is broken and all I've got now is my Rock Band mic =/
> 
> I have to get a new one soon.



Oh I used my Singstar mic for my awful "Hi guys!" yesterday too.. XD



Now that there's so many ppl knowing about it I'm never gonna dare join the vent ever again.. D:


----------



## Noitora (Jan 11, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> Psychoish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just do it, I'll go and lurk so I can hear your voice


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 11, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> Psychoish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooo dont be shy
i spoke a few words :]


----------



## nin10do (Jan 11, 2009)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> My mic is dead.



yaknow you can use your speakers as a mic. just plug em into the mic port and speak into the left speaker (sometimes it's right, depends on the speakers.)


----------



## moozxy (Jan 11, 2009)

I just went in there.
It's just some guy giggling.


----------



## science (Jan 11, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I just went in there.
> It's just some guy giggling.



That was me


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 11, 2009)

I was on all day today! It was fun.

By the way, that was me giggling...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2009)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> p1ngpong, join!



One day, mighty p1ngpong will be live and direct and in the flesh!

But not yet, not yet!


----------



## Gore (Jan 11, 2009)

I have connected. I said "Yep" and "Mm-hm" to Cablephish.

P.S. If I never speak again, tell them I sound manly.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 11, 2009)

GBAvent. NOW!


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 12, 2009)

...now I'm actually thinking about this again, and even if I didn't get a new mic and just used the Rock Band one, if I felt like singing it'd feel better.


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 12, 2009)

My ideas so far:

-GBAvent Karaoke Night
-GBAvent Comedy Stand-up(sit-down) Night


----------



## Galacta (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds awesome, but im pretty loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And my laughing is awesome, and Im NOT leaking my voice.


----------



## Gore (Jan 12, 2009)

GBAtemp beatboxing night
GBAtemp open mic (poetry)


Test


----------



## Talaria (Jan 12, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> GBAtemp beatboxing night
> GBAtemp open mic (poetry)
> 
> 
> Test



Open Mic poetry ha! Half the audience would be asleep and snoring.


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 12, 2009)

My accent is horrible >.>

and i don't want to be harassed


----------



## Gore (Jan 12, 2009)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> My accent is horrible >.>
> 
> and i don't want to be harassed


Nobody would harass you, GBAtemp has way weirder sounding people than you could be.
Also that video is tremendous, I love it.


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 12, 2009)

nin10do said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not retarded. You've been reported.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 12, 2009)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> nin10do said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking that a little too seriously?


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 12, 2009)

Talaria said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop. I am well aware that speakers do not have tiny little microphones in them. Let it go, your crappy troll failed, get over it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 12, 2009)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> nin10do said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Kupo, supposedly it's actually possible. I'm not sure if it's an urban myth, but the same thing was actually suggested to me when I couldn't participate in a tempcast due to a faulty mic. There are also articles on the internet dedicated to it. Though I've never seen it in practice, so who knows.

Now everyone, back on topic.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 12, 2009)

It works with cheap headphones.

Also I already played balls of steel soundboard in gbavent.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 12, 2009)

HEY! I suggested it!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111837


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does work, I've done it... kinda looks ridiculous with a pair of headphones on sideways though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, it doesn't pick up very well, you'd have to turn the gain WAY up, and there will be some distortion. But microphones and speakers are essentially built the same way, it just depends whether you're pumping voltage through it to output sound, or measuring the voltage coming off of it for input.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 12, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it to work once but i had to scream into it to get even a scratchy distorted recording


----------



## Gore (Jan 12, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> HEY! I suggested it!
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111837


It's not like nobody would ever think of having voice chat.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 12, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> HEY! I suggested it!
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111837



No one would have came, because you gotta put "GBA" in it. That'll make every rushing in.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Ventilo on Gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, now to buy a new mic!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 12, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> It works with cheap headphones.
> 
> Also I already played balls of steel soundboard in gbavent.


Linkiboy you just loved my voice in there didn't you?


----------



## Scathraax (Jan 12, 2009)

Hm.. a possible use for my Club Live-earned headset?
As soon as the suckers charged, I might pop in.


----------



## War (Jan 13, 2009)

NekoLeah told me I can use my 360 headset on my computer, so you guys might see me on some time!


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 13, 2009)

I JUST noticed this... Shoot, I'm going to use this now. xD


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 13, 2009)

I may be on later.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> I may be on later.



I always wondered what you sound like!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't you heard the tempcast?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jan 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPH (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm on it right now if anyone wants to chat or something (this thang is pretty cool).
I've been sick for a few days, so bear with me if I sound raunchy.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jan 14, 2009)

I will join as long as no one makes fun of my middle eastern accent.It's enough I get humilated at some public places


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2009)

so this is basically a chatroom where people speak together?
I might join if only I can find my headset hidden somewhere in my room...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe I'll join later... I just need to buy a mic...


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 15, 2009)

so many heated conversations on Vent.

Things are getting pretty interesting


----------



## moozxy (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it "who has the manliest voice"?

*Posts merged*

CAUSE IT'S ME BITCH


----------



## Harumy (Jan 15, 2009)

My english is very bad, so i'll join just to hear your voices  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Jax come to GBAvent, so i can talk with someone! TwT


----------



## Zarkz (Jan 21, 2009)

EVERYONE COME ON GBAVENT NOWS!!!!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 23, 2009)

People who visit vent:
Sonicslasher
Cablephish
Law
Harumy
Minox
Sinkhead
Mthrnite
TheSpade
Sephi (his mic is broken)
Mooxzy


----------



## DSftw (Jan 31, 2009)

Vent could be useful for Wi-Fi nights/tourneys/


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> People who visit vent:
> Sonicslasher
> Cablephish
> Law
> ...


fixed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i did once. but didnt speak lol


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 31, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I will join as long as no one makes fun of my middle eastern accent.It's enough I get humilated at some public places


Hey, I'm Middle Eastern too, didn't stop me from joining, and nobody made fun (so far)


----------



## Minox (Jan 31, 2009)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is there to make fun of? It's just an accent after all


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 31, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 31, 2009)

Waiting for people to get in vent, bring a mic please.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just there!
Awesome!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 31, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I was just there!


And now you are back


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 13, 2009)

MEGA BUMP

GBAvent Server is back up!! Hooray! I know I'm happy about it!

Anyway, the new IP is: 68.57.166.174

And the new Port is: 3784

COME AND TALK!! DON'T LEAVE ME HERE WITH SONICSLASHER!! 

lol jokes.

But seriously, go on Vent.

EDIT: By the way, the server is now run by Sonicslasher. So thank him for the privilege of Vent server for GBAtemp!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 15, 2009)

Sephi is hosting the vent server now.

IP: 67.8.245.110

Port: 3784


----------



## Neko (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.ventrilo.com/status.php?hostnam...0&port=3784

Sinkhead should put this into the first post. ^^
Also it seems that GBAVent is quite unpopular these days.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 11, 2009)

Neko said:
			
		

> http://www.ventrilo.com/status.php?hostnam...0&port=3784
> 
> Sinkhead should put this into the first post. ^^
> Also it seems that GBAVent is quite unpopular these days.


;_;


----------



## XxXNEROXxX (Jun 28, 2009)

Realized that the new hostname is also down...WTF?


----------

